

19 Year Old LulzSec Hacker Gets Arrested By The Police - diggericon
http://www.chiphazard.com/2011/07/27/19-year-old-lulzsec-hacker-gets-arrested-by-the-police/

======
mcoder
What these guys are doing is cowardly. They continue to push that they are
doing it for the greater good, and that they are morally just. They continue
to push that they are up there with the great dissenters. MLK, Ghandi,
Mandella, they didn't hide behind anonymity. Facing death they made it known
who they were and what they stood for.

Instead they wear their masks. V for Vandetta, really? Guy Fawkes did NOT hide
behind a mask.

LULZ AND ANON. IF YOU ARE SO SURE WHAT YOU ARE DOING IS GOOD AND JUST, STOP
HIDING. REMOVE YOUR MASKS. BE WILLING TO FACE JAIL FOR YOUR ACTIONS. MARTYR
YOURSELVES FOR YOUR CAUSE. STOP LETTING OTHER PEOPLE TAKE THE HEAT. STOP
SAYING THAT YOU DON'T FEAR THE GOV'T AND AUTHORITY WHILE SITTING BEHIND THE
DARK WALL OF THE INTERNET.

It's turning out that they are what we thought they were all along, a bunch of
young punks with no guts.

~~~
PatrickTulskie
Maybe I'm reading between the lines here, but it seems like you want them to
push harder and take more risks?

~~~
mcoder
"they didn't hide behind anonymity" "they made it known who they were" "did
NOT hide behind a mask" "STOP HIDING" "REMOVE YOUR MASKS" "SITTING BEHIND THE
DARK WALL OF THE INTERNET"

There are no lines to read between. If by take more risks you mean that they
should stop on one hand saying that they have no fear of the government/police
or the repercussions of their actions, that they fully believe that what they
are doing is good and just, and on the other hiding their identities. Than
yes, that's exactly what I mean.

If they are so sure they are right and that this "movement" is supported and
needed by the masses, they should come forward and publicly reveal their true
identities and locations.

